# Home alone during the day?



## quijotemd

I am looking to get a GSD older puppy or young adult soon. My wife and I both work 9 hours a day, roughly 8-5. She contends that a GSD can't possibly stay home during the day while we are away at work, and therefore, we can't get a GSD. I contend that the pup will be fine provided we spend plenty of time with him/her in the AM prior to leaving for work and plenty of time once we get home. Both of us are runners, so we plan to take the pup along for a walk or run most days of the week, and certainly not too much running while the hips develop. Can anyone speak to this--as to whether or not it's ok to leave your GSD home alone while you are at work? Thanks!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD

I wouldnt leave a puppy home alone for more than a couple of hours. If you get an adult, just confirm that the dog is housebroken, and leaving the dog alone shouldnt be a problem.

I walk my dog in the morning before work for 45 minutes, most often I come home during lunch to walk the dog again, and then after work I walk him again for 45 minutes. He had some bad habits ( adopted ) he used to claw up the carpet in front of the door after Id leave. I just scolded him with a firm voice, and told him "No!" When he didnt do it, I would treat him, and praise him. He doesnt do it anymore.

But 8-9 hours leaving your dog alone is along time, especially the dog being new to your home. It would help if you had some vacation time to put in after you got the dog to help with potty training, etc.

I say go for it though. Lots of people leave their dogs home alone for long periods of time. All they do is sleep anyway.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD

Also, if you have a backyard with a fence, just get a doggy door. Problem solved.


----------



## SunCzarina

When Morgan was a pup, I worked 50/60 hours a week, as did my husband. 2 days a week, he went in at 12noon but I was gone from 7:30am to after 6pm every day. Morgan grew up to be a mostly normal well adjusted adult.

I would recommend getting an older pup, atleast 6 months becuase their bladder just can't hold it that long when they're really small.

Also, get a crate. You do not want to know what a bored german shepherd can do to your house in a matter of hours alone.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD

I guess you could crate a dog for 8 hours. But yes, youre right, Sun. Bored dogs can tear up a house in a matter of hours.


----------



## marksteven

I rescued my current GSD at 9months old. from the get go he's been crated for 8-8 1/2 hrs. daily while i'm at work with zero issue's
i do have the largest available life stages crate which offers plenty of room.at breakfast time he is in the fenced yard, then walked before work. in the p.m. he gets plent of play time. i dont suggest that for a younger pup though but for me , it works


----------



## Ucdcrush

Shouldn't be a problem, my dogs have been home alone during working hours most of their lives.

You will just have to have him in a dog-proofed area. Luckily my kitchen is set up perfectly for this; it has 2 sliding doors to the rest of the house, and one regular door into the garage. In the garage door to the side of the house, I put a doggy door which leads into an area of the side yard that I have fenced off just for the dogs.

During the day I just open the door from the kitchen to the garage, and close them in the kitchen. They spend most of their day in the kitchen on blankets but can go outside whenever they choose.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Definitely too long for a puppy in a crate. 

Like Ucdcrush said, if you can confine the pup to a larger puppy-proof area, that could work, but it _could_ make potty training more difficult.

I come home everyday for lunch until the puppy is about 8 months old. Then I do some test days to see how it works out, and will try every other day for a while. 

Finally, they dog needs to stay in a crate until about 18 months to minimize chewing on furniture and "stuff". 

Of course, this will vary by dog, but are my guidelines.


----------



## quijotemd

Thank you all for the helpful feedback and ideas. Seems like the take-home message is that it's ok for the well-being and health of the pup to be home alone provided that you make up for it when you are home, and that crates or puppy-proof areas save your belongings. Thanks again!


----------



## doggiedad

i don't think having a dog with access to the
back yard when you're not home is a 
good idea. i don't think you solved a problem
with the doggy door in this instance, i think
your creating a problem.



> Originally Posted By: The SergeantAlso, if you have a backyard with a fence, just get a doggy door. Problem solved.


----------



## doggiedad

when you get your dog work on leaving
him/her alone at home. when we got our puppy
we crated him several different times during the day.
we would crate him and continue doing whatever
it was we were doing. then we started crating our
dog nd we would leave the house for a short period
of time. we gradually extended our time away from home.

i would never leave my dog crated for 9 hours. my neighbor
comes in and helps with our dog. if my neighbor can't help
with our dog i know several dog sitters i could use.

my dog has full run of the house now. sometimes we're away
for 9 hours or so. my neighbor will come
in every 4 hours to let our dog out and feed him.
sometimes my neighbor hangs out with our dog
for an hour or so just so he won't be alone
for 9 hours a day.


----------



## Dinahmyte

I'd say go for it! I would lean towards a young adult though unless there is someone who can come mid day to let a puppy out for you. I work long days- 10 hour days with about an hour commute. My older dog has free run of the house, and Eris and Faust are crated. They are just fine with it, but I am very good about exercising them and working them. The good thing about my hours is I only work 4 days a week, so the other 3 they get more free time. 
If you get a young adult dog, I would seuggest taking a couple days off or try to work it out for a weekend so you can have a trial run for crating. I would not get a doggy door and allow free access to the outside. You never know what a stranger might do, or a dog might do if it is bored. I would stick with a crate.


----------

